# Any CLX owners?



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

Looking for info on the CLX Colnago, anyone own one?, I would like to know specifically if what is your impression riding it and opinions on the quality of it. Comparisons to other Colnagos appreciated. Even if you test rode one I would be interested as I have some interest in one and have been given a good price but have never seen one in person, all the dealers here do not have one to look at less ride. Also opinions vs the CX-1 appreciated.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*re edit*

reconsider if you can please.


----------



## tjcoogan (Mar 4, 2008)

Try these threads it should help you.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=139281
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=151004


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*thanks tjcoogan*

thanks for sites do not know why I did not turn them up.
good reference,
ciclisto


----------

